# Does anyone know Oroklini near Larnica?



## susanne (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi , sorry to ask again but yesterday I forgot to put a heading. My husband & I are buying an apartment in Oroklini in a block called Mediterranean Sea View, there is a delay at the moment, is there anyone else out there waiting for completion? Also does anyone know if the new shops have opened there yet? Or is there anyone that knows anything about Oroklini? would really appreciate your comments thanks Susanne


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Suzanne, 
As you will see from my other posts I live in Oroklini (or Voroklini). If you mean the new shopping centre by the Pirillis bakery then yes, some of the shops are open. 

Have you seen the voroklini village forum? Voroklini Village. A guide for residents and visitors


----------



## bonnieblue (Sep 13, 2009)

*oroklini*

Hi there

I too am moving to oroklini, thought it would be nice to get in contact with you!! Are you coming on your own, or with children? 

Helen. 




susanne said:


> Hi , sorry to ask again but yesterday I forgot to put a heading. My husband & I are buying an apartment in Oroklini in a block called Mediterranean Sea View, there is a delay at the moment, is there anyone else out there waiting for completion? Also does anyone know if the new shops have opened there yet? Or is there anyone that knows anything about Oroklini? would really appreciate your comments thanks Susanne


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

bonnieblue said:


> Hi there
> 
> I too am moving to oroklini, thought it would be nice to get in contact with you!! Are you coming on your own, or with children?
> 
> Helen.


Hi Helen

This post goes back to May last year so you may not get any response (or maybe you will ) .... just wanted to let you know so that you didnt feel ignored if no one got back to you!

sue lane:


----------



## bonnieblue (Sep 13, 2009)

*thread*

Thanks for letting me know!! Feel a pratt now!! lol.



Suenneil said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> This post goes back to May last year so you may not get any response (or maybe you will ) .... just wanted to let you know so that you didnt feel ignored if no one got back to you!
> 
> sue lane:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

bonnieblue said:


> Thanks for letting me know!! Feel a pratt now!! lol.


hee hee hee ... please dont! honestly we have all done it!!!

Start your own new thread and see what you get back !

Sue x


----------



## bonnieblue (Sep 13, 2009)

*new thread*

Hi...how do i do that...start a new thread that is!! 




Suenneil said:


> hee hee hee ... please dont! honestly we have all done it!!!
> 
> Start your own new thread and see what you get back !
> 
> Sue x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

bonnieblue said:


> Hi...how do i do that...start a new thread that is!!


 Go to the home page for Cyprus (the front page that lists all tje Cyprus threads) .. at the top there is a green square box "NEW THREAD" ... just click on that and there you go!

Give me a shout if you have any problems

Sue x


----------

